Ask HN: I'm one of many furloughed is anybody hiring federal employees? - tdhz77
======
willio58
Considering the fact that a government shutdown is always possible and that
unless the government is going to collapse, you’ll get back-pay once it starts
up again.. why are you posting this and not just looking for a job the usual
way without qualifying yourself as a victim of the shutdown?

I have sympathy for those affected by the shutdown, especially those living
paycheck to paycheck, but I also feel that it is irrelevant when looking for a
job.

~~~
phaus
It's possible for them not to get back pay, even though so far they always get
paid. It's worth noting, however, that government contractors sometimes don't
get back pay after being furloughed due to a government shutdown.

I agree, however, that it's a bad idea to bring up one's personal financial
problems when looking for a job. I think there's a greater chance than not
that employers likely to respond will try to take advantage of OP's
desperation.

------
trcollinson
The short answer is, yes. Many people are hiring many employees. But this is a
rather empty cry for help. What do you do for the federal government? What
would you like to do in your career? Do you have a resume or even better a
portfolio? Give us more information! If you need help, you can reach me at my
username at gmail and I would be glad to help you out a bit.

